# Beretta M71 barrel stuck.



## Cofaler (Oct 19, 2012)

I bought a Beretta M71 a couple weeks ago from Black Market Arms. I liked it so much I bought two more. I've removed the faux suppressors from the first two without issue but the barrel is stuck in the third one and WILL NOT budge. The slide runs fine, and I was able to remove the dis assembly latch completely, but the barrel won't budge. Any ideas?


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

If you mean the barrel and slide will not come off the frame, you're not the first.

I've read from other 70 series owners that some barrels are quite fast to the frame. 
It may be from re-bluing, varnished old lubricant, or a force fit barrel - there are some slight difference between early and late models.

Mine was tight as well, so with magazine removed, (dis-assembly cam was removed too, but l did not need to do this) and Hammer cocked:

secure frame in a padded vice,

place a small block of wood on the rear of the slide,
and with a plastic hammer ( any hammer will work - but if you miss....),
apply light blows to the block of wood.

Mine required a few heavier raps to get the slide/barrel off the frame.

Once off, follow the easy instructions from the Berettaforums.net site on removal of the faux-suppressor.


NOW before you put it back together,

Use something like Hoppes No9 to clean the slide groves. Then lubricate.

Gently test fit the barrel on the frame. If you push too hard you'll have to hammer it off again.
If its still tight you may want to use a crocus cloth - or one of those sanding scrubbies (auto body or copper pipe cleaner types) to clean the groves of the frame and barrel.

Do a little , test, scrub a little , test again.... you want the barrel snug but not stuck. Too loose and you can lose accuracy.

Again check the Beretta Forum for information on the Jaguar Series and for info on the subtle barrel differences.
Likely your 71 is much like mine and the cleaning was all it needed. But if the barrel was replaced, you may need to do a little more work.


----------



## Cofaler (Oct 19, 2012)

Nothing like the correct application of pressure. It worked out just like you said,and didn't even mar the back of the slide. I've removed the 'suppressor', and I'll try fitting the barrel to the frame this evening. Thanks CW.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

You're quite welcome.

The application of BFT - blunt force trauma - was actually in an old IBM service manual for the 3480 cartridge tape drives - there was a component that could get sticky during installation.

A good swift kick - or repeated application of leveraged BFT could remedy the repair problem.....( it took a paragraph to say: good swift kick).


The 71's are beautiful little pistols - especially compared to a Sig Mosquito.....

Mine is quite accurate.

I'm still debating getting the muzzle worked on. I've seen a couple really nice jobs both turned down (de-threaded) and trimmed - (threaded end removed, muzzle re-crowned, sight redone.)


----------



## Cofaler (Oct 19, 2012)

They are great. I bought an adapter so I could screw on my rim-fire can and two muzzle protectors from Tactical Innovations, but they are way too long and look funny. I may de-thread one and redo the sight as well. Of the three I have, one has a lanyard ring.

As a lefty, I wonder how tough it would be to do an ambi safety?


----------



## Cofaler (Oct 19, 2012)

Barrel is now fitted to the frame, still a little tight but I'm going to leave it and shoot it awhile and see if it loosens a bit on its own. Thanks again CW!


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

On the safety, you do pose a curiosity,

Is the older button safety easier to convert,

or the newer lever safety? 

What do you think?


----------



## Cofaler (Oct 19, 2012)

All of mine are the later lever type. I haven't taken the safeties out but it looks like you could drill the frame all the way through, extend the pin and mount a lever on the right side. The cross bolt type I suppose it would be a matter of of filling in the existing groove and filing another groove so the safety disengages when the bolt is pushed to the left. Most shotguns with a cross-bolt safety have lefty safeties available as an option.


----------

